# Home Security Cameras Legal?



## PINKY5 (Apr 22, 2007)

Does Anyone Know About Use Of Security Cameras For Resdiential Homes? Is This Legal?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

It's your house...you can do what you want...


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Sure they are legal. But if you are looking to set them up along with a room in your basement with 1ft thick concrete, a steel door, and you are trafficking cocaine that isn't legal.


----------



## PINKY5 (Apr 22, 2007)

No I Am Just Looking To Protect Myself From A Very Disturbed Neighbor. Thank You For Your Answer

Respectfully
Pinky


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

dcs2244 said:


> It's your house...you can do what you want...


:dito:



PINKY5 said:


> No I Am Just Looking To Protect Myself From A Very Disturbed Neighbor. Thank You For Your Answer
> 
> Respectfully
> Pinky


Do you want it to make sure this person doesn't come in while you're there, or monitor who is breaking into your house or something? You may want a time lapse recorder if you need anything for evidence.


----------



## PINKY5 (Apr 22, 2007)

The local police told me I can not video or audio tape anyone. This is a person who is seriously disturbed and was seen with a butcher knife near my house. She lives directly across the street from me. yes we have had our differences but nothing to warrent a butcher knife incident.


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Have you thought about getting a home alarm system.


----------



## PINKY5 (Apr 22, 2007)

I am not video or audio taping but do have the capacity to do so . I have no intent to video or voice record. Yes I already have ADT alarm system but I want to be able to see my yard when this person starts threatening me. Don't say call the police because I already have. I have sent a letter of no tresspass but the police say they have to witness her trespassing before anything can be done.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

PINKY5 said:


> The local police told me I can not video or audio tape anyone.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Do you live in Mass.? It is my understanding that a "No Trespass" sign is sufficient. The police don't even have to prove that the trespasser saw the sign, only that it is posted and that the person was trespassing.


----------



## PINKY5 (Apr 22, 2007)

my local police say they have to see the person trespass in order to enforce a no trepass letter. I tried taking pictures yesterday of her trespassing and harassing. The police told me to stop taking pictures. Just call us. What good is that when they have to see her trespass?


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

SinePari said:


>


Yeah thats crap, you can video record as long as its on your property. There my be a town bylaw that you may want to investigate though. For the most part there is no MGL as far as your ability to set up a cctv on your property for the monitoring of your property/person. If your filming someone elses home etc then it gets into invasion of privacy/harassment etc so as long as its filming your front door etc then you should be all set. 
</IMG>


----------



## fabienne (May 4, 2007)

I think someone here may have the answer to my question.... my phsyco neighbor has cameras around his house outside. He ran into my yard chasing my dog- a 4 pound Chihuahua swearing and screaming at me, and supposedly he has a tape of the incident and denys being in my yard. Is it legal for him to be taping my property/property line? Is there a way to force him to turn over the tape to the police? The police were called and made a report on the incident but I didn't think to tell them tabout the cameras.


----------

